# Transition from UK to Cyprus



## rifkygirl (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi everyone.. 

My husband and I have visited Cyprus now every year for the last 10 years but no more than a two week holiday. We will not be retiring as we are not in that age bracket yet, but wondering how you have found the move to Cyprus after what I would say would be the "holiday" period is over, and life moves on to be well.. life.. How is it daily for you, are you enjoying the more Cypriot laid back way of life.. Apart from maybe friends and family back in the UK is there anything about the UK that you are missing.. I'm sure there will be lots of things, but life in general, how is it. 

I'm scared stiff of moving, let alone to a new country and at present am trying to learn the language before coming over..


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

After almost 11 years here I can honestly say that there is nothing I miss from the UK apart from family.
As for friends, we have a bigger circle of genuine friends here than we ever had in the UK and as we are all of the same mindset those friendships feel far more real. 
We love the lifestyle, the weather, the Cypriot people and dont see ourselves ever wanting to return to the UK.

Incidentally, dont worry too much about learning Greek as the Greek spoken in Cyprus is not the same as that spoken in Greece.
Far better to wait until you get here and take lessons from a Cypriot. You will be fine without being able to speak Greek as most Cypriots speak English and you will find they will automatically talk to you in English. Plenty of time to learn the language once you get here if you want to.


----------



## rifkygirl (Jul 30, 2015)

hi,

thanks for your input, hope to be able to meet people when I move. We are fortunate to have made friends already there so wont be totally alone..


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I know of a few people in a younger age bracket that are missing the UK quite a lot after - one such family has been here 5 months so far. They're going to give it the full year though before deciding anything.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

The one thing I miss about UK is the ability to travel easily. Yesterday I paid €500 for a flight to get me to the UK to connect to a ski holiday. Getting to anywhere from Cyprus can be challenging as flights in winter tend to be limited and in summer they tend to be expensive. Having said that I've travelled to places I may not have visited since I've been here. It's sometimes a case of 'where CAN I get to and do I want to go there?' rather than going where I'd like. Maybe I should have realised this though. I moved here from Jersey where I had similar problems but I could always get on a ferry and drive to UK or Europe.


----------

